# 12 acres, Ozarks, Well, Septic, Buildings.



## Farmer Brownn (Apr 7, 2005)

Property nearby is for sale so I thought I'd see if I could an owner for it that would appreciate what it might have to offer---instead of just an ordinary owner. Property was priced at $180000---before the house burned last winter. Has about 1/4 mile frontage on state highway, enough pasture for a cow. Barn and sheds, deep well, basement and foundation from the house. Big fenced garden spot. 2 ponds. I think the now out of state owner was asking in low $50's---but cash might work it down some. About 13 miles to county seat. County has no zoning or building codes--still a free land. Total of 3 stop light in the county. Missouri. If interested I'll send you owners number. I'd like to see someone get this place back to the nice looking place it once was. FB


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Shannon county?


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

Which co is this located in?


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

BeeFree said:


> Which co is this located in?


Almost has to be Shannon, Carter, Reynolds or Iron...I think


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Maybe he'll tell you if you pm him.


----------



## Leaky Boot (Jul 22, 2008)

Location is Dallas County so no correct answers. Still alot of free counties in MO. My Farmer Brownn handle would not let me log in last couple days so I had to go for a new one.


----------

